# Cat6 Cables on 10/100 switch



## chuckwillis

i have a 10/100 switch and a computer with fast ethernet.  i dont have gigabit ethernet.

is it possible to use cat6 cables on my switch and computer, or do i have to get cat5e cables?


----------



## AdmnPower

Cat 6 will work just fine. A lot of businesses that are adding to existing 10/100 networks will use cat 6 to make it easier if and when they ever decide to upgrade to gigabit.


----------



## Geoff

AdmnPower is correct, CAT6 cable is perfectly fine for running a 10/100 network.  I recently upgraded the network cable, wall ports, and patch panels to CAT6 (from CAT5/5E) at the elementary school I work at, however we are still running 24-Port 10/100 switches.


----------



## chuckwillis

thank u both for letting me know


----------



## teamhex

AdmnPower said:


> Cat 6 will work just fine. A lot of businesses that are adding to existing 10/100 networks will use cat 6 to make it easier if and when they ever decide to upgrade to gigabit.



"Category 5e cable is an enhanced version of Category 5. It is capable of transmitting data at speeds of up to 1000 Mbps" A.k.A (1 Gigabit per second).


----------

